# 3G Unthrottle



## capt8210

I have seen how to unthrottle 3g speed in a forum can't remember where.was wondering if anyone has a link or how to do it.


----------



## capt8210

I have done it to my droid 2 global before but after sbfing a few times. I know I had my 3g speeds to 2mb after after wards


----------



## freddy0872

capt8210 said:


> I have done it to my droid 2 global before but after sbfing a few times. I know I had my 3g speeds to 2mb after after wards


Any idea on how/where u seen the documentation on how to accomplish this?


----------



## iamjackspost

Is this what you're looking for?

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-global/151722-hacking-tweaking-3g-settings-radio-driver.html


----------



## ldopa

http://droidmodderx.com/1191-2/

Or this one? In case this is the one you were looking for, don't bother flashing it. I tried it, but the d2 isn't listed for having an unthrottle hack. Only the dx, dx2, bionic etc...


----------



## freddy0872

ldopa said:


> http://droidmodderx.com/1191-2/
> 
> Or this one? In case this is the one you were looking for, don't bother flashing it. I tried it, but the d2 isn't listed for having an unthrottle hack. Only the dx, dx2, bionic etc...


So the one you posted is only for dx dx2 bionic....?

Any proof that the one posted prior works on d2g?


----------



## iamjackspost

The one I posted (http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-global/151722-hacking-tweaking-3g-settings-radio-driver.html) is in fact for the D2G. I was only able to do the first 3G tweak, which is only adding some code to a data file. I have noticed that my connection is faster and more stable, but I haven't officially run a speed test or anything.

I didn't try the second part, which I think requires a windows computer. I'm on a mac so I just left it alone.


----------



## ldopa

I wish I could find a 3g hack that actually works on the d2


----------



## capt8210

I did the one iamjack posted and did a speed test its 50% faster


----------



## gammaxgoblin

Anyone try the one that works on the d2g in a d2?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldopa

A link too perhaps? I'm dying for some unthrottle action. They got me the last 2 billing cycles. I was officially "network optimized".


----------



## gammaxgoblin

I just did speed tests and my average was about 350kbps....horrible

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt8210

I used the link iamjack posted here and I got over 1mb


----------



## capt8210

And I have a d2g


----------



## gammaxgoblin

I tried modifying the data/local.prop file with the suggested lines and on each reboot the local.prop file resets to its default settings....

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garlick

gammaxgoblin said:


> I tried modifying the data/local.prop file with the suggested lines and on each reboot the local.prop file resets to its default settings....
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


What are you using to edit it?? Mine stuck. I used script manager to do it, and it worked on the first try.


----------



## gammaxgoblin

I installed the 3g turbocharger by zepplinrox And my speeds nearly quadrupled! was 350kbps now is between 1050 and 1200kbps and the upload speed doubled to almost 500kbps....here is the link to the thread over at xda... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18703418&postcount=5021

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas

I'll leave it to y'all to debate how this hack effects each device I would however note if you wanted an easier way of implementing this hack you might want to check out my app PropModder @ http://rootzwiki.com...updated-101711/

The 3G Speed Hack is just one of many hacks my app can apply for you

...please note all hacks require reboot to take effect as they are all set @ boot-time

ps I am the dev so if you have issues or would like me to add other hacks PLEASE let me know


----------



## aceoyame

set in build.prop instead


----------



## capt8210

What folder is it located in


----------



## iamjackspost

build.prop is in your system folder at the bottom.


----------



## capt8210

So do I add th ro.ril to the build prop instead of local prop that was in your link?


----------



## iamjackspost

I did some searching and found this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1269805.html

I guess you can add those lines to both the local.prop _and _the build.prop. I only did it to local.prop, but I'll try the other file and see what happens.


----------



## ldopa

JBirdVegas said:


> I'll leave it to y'all to debate how this hack effects each device I would however note if you wanted an easier way of implementing this hack you might want to check out my app PropModder @ http://rootzwiki.com...updated-101711/
> 
> The 3G Speed Hack is just one of many hacks my app can apply for you
> 
> ...please note all hacks require reboot to take effect as they are all set @ boot-time
> 
> ps I am the dev so if you have issues or would like me to add other hacks PLEASE let me know


Love this app jbird. Quick question. I enabled the 3g hack but on a reboot its unchecked again. My build prop still says 3g enabled etc.. Is it still running even if the box is unchecked upon reboot? Just wanted to make sure. Also, is this 3g hack an unthrottle hack? (maybe a dumb question).


----------



## JBirdVegas

ldopa said:


> Love this app jbird. Quick question. I enabled the 3g hack but on a reboot its unchecked again. My build prop still says 3g enabled etc.. Is it still running even if the box is unchecked upon reboot? Just wanted to make sure. Also, is this 3g hack an unthrottle hack? (maybe a dumb question).


Thanks!

as far as setting sticking:
if it is in the build.prop then it is set
if you rebooted with it set then it is running

the reason it isn't showing in PropModder is
lol my fault I think I derped with persistante values in the persistance of some settings I'll look into it thanks for bringing it to my attention

yes the 3g hack is the unthrottle hack

*"The only dumb question is the one that goes unasked."*


----------



## ldopa

Agreed. This is the same app that comes with liquid right? I'm glad I can use it with cm7. I'm a sucker for tweaks!

Oh, the TCP checkbox doesn't stay checked on reboot either, but I'm assuming its running just like the 3g hack?

I'm also digging the upload uncapped tweak. How does that work exactly?


----------



## JBirdVegas

yes it is the same app

it should work on any rom (had some issues with liberty early on but they are resolved, hopefully)

yes it is running =} and thanks I'll be sure to double check that code as well.


----------



## ldopa

Awesome. Once again, well done.


----------



## capt8210

I am not noticing any change in download speed


----------



## atitagain

What is the process to undo the propmodder app? My wifi won't connect and the 3g is randomly losing data on my d2.


----------



## JBirdVegas

When you select a prop that isn't in you build.prop it adds the line to the end of the file. When you unselect or choose disable it removes the flag

Reboot and it is as if it never happened


----------



## ldopa

So for the 3g hack, if I want to disable it (I don't), you said to uncheck the box and reboot. Like I said earlier tho, the box is auto unchecked on reboot. So would I recheck, uncheck then reboot to disable? I know that may sound confusing! Or, could I just delete the 5-6 lines that were added to my build prop and reboot to disable? Just wanted to check in case my wifi doesn't work tomorrow at work.


----------



## atitagain

That is correct. Select.... then deselect and reboot. Btw, I tried just the 3g hack and still couldn't use wifi. It would connect but there was no ip address.


----------



## ldopa

That sucks.


----------



## Keifla96

Will this work on Miui?


----------



## aceoyame

Should unless it breaks Wifi (It did at one point with CM7 long, long ago)


----------



## Keifla96

I tried it... seemed to not make a difference


----------



## ldopa

Question. If I use boot manager to go to one of my sd roms (miui, liberty) and then I want to go back to my phone rom (cm7 with this 3g build prop hack), will it still be there or would I have to reapply it?


----------



## Keifla96

ldopa said:


> Question. If I use boot manager to go to one of my sd roms (miui, liberty) and then I want to go back to my phone rom (cm7 with this 3g build prop hack), will it still be there or would I have to reapply it?


You would have to reapply it for each.


----------



## capt8210

I've bitched to verizon about my dg2 enough there sending me a droid x2 can I 3g hack it also?


----------



## ldopa

As long as it's rooted, you can try prop modder


----------



## freddy0872

Question..... I'm using prop modder app thanks to the link from jbird! I have noticed my 3G speeds go from about 285kb to about 1.16Mb. Definate increase! However the check box in the app will not stay checked after I do a reboot and it takes quite a bit of time to go from 1x to 3G after a reboot. Now I read that there was something about having to recheck the box after reboots. Is that what I'm experiencing?


----------



## freddy0872

Well just did a second speed test for craps and giggles and now I'm at about 500kb..... wtf? Lol


----------



## JBirdVegas

freddy0872 said:


> Question..... I'm using prop modder app thanks to the link from jbird! I have noticed my 3G speeds go from about 285kb to about 1.16Mb. Definate increase! However the check box in the app will not stay checked after I do a reboot and it takes quite a bit of time to go from 1x to 3G after a reboot. Now I read that there was something about having to recheck the box after reboots. Is that what I'm experiencing?


Once you set the options they are set... I'm tracking the issue of the props "not appearing as on" after reboot I should have a fix in the next couple days... I don't know about the 1x to 3G signal taking a while that's a new one


----------



## ldopa

I've always wanted to know this. Is a lower or higher number better for max events? I've heard both and I can't find out the answer. I'd appreciate any help!


----------



## JBirdVegas

ldopa said:


> I've always wanted to know this. Is a lower or higher number better for max events? I've heard both and I can't find out the answer. I'd appreciate any help!


Max events is the max number of "events" the system server is allowed to execute in a second.

It was originally put in to stop cpu hogging apps from rendering phones unresponsive by overflowing slower processers ... to be super honest I don't see much improvement ... enless you set the value super low

...let me clarify newer processers are FAST; when you are wondering why think htc eris (super slow) and devices like


----------



## JBirdVegas

...I found that explaination on google on page 15 of about my 100th search so ... take that with a spoon of sugar


----------



## Kevin108

Where can we get the info on how to edit build.prop?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedude880

Kevin108 said:


> Where can we get the info on how to edit build.prop?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


The internet.


----------



## Kevin108

Yeah that came out all wrong. What I wanted to know was the plain text to make the modification manually.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## capt8210

Iamjack posted a link in this thread around the first page


----------



## ldopa

Kevin108 said:


> Yeah that came out all wrong. What I wanted to know was the plain text to make the modification manually.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


To edit the build prop manually, long press it in root explorer and click "open in text editor"


----------



## freddy0872

Kevin108 said:


> Yeah that came out all wrong. What I wanted to know was the plain text to make the modification manually.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yes, as far as I know. The prop modder app is sorta automatic for you!


----------



## freddy0872

JBirdVegas said:


> Once you set the options they are set... I'm tracking the issue of the props "not appearing as on" after reboot I should have a fix in the next couple days... I don't know about the 1x to 3G signal taking a while that's a new one


Thanks jbird! Ill look forward to the update!







keep it up mane! If I want/need to revert back to original specs what's the easiest way? I did do a nandroid before I edited this.


----------



## JBirdVegas

To revert: check then uncheck

To do manually
adb pull /system/build.prop /someDir/build.prop
cd someDir
<add/remove the lines to the build.prop>
adb remount
adb push build.prop /system/build.prop
adb reboot


----------



## JBirdVegas

I believe I have fixed the settings not appearing as on after reboot with v2.3.0
http://www.mediafire.com/?61dsjqqfl6qg6

please let me know if I you have issues


----------



## Blunderbuss

Out of curiosity, what does this program do that Rom Toolbox isn't capable of? I just realized today how much is actually in that app.


----------



## ldopa

The 3g hack for one thing. 
Upload speed hack 
Tcp stack 
Jit compiler (in cm settings too) 
Gpu acceleration 
Locat disable

I'm sure there's more, Im just in a hurry


----------



## Keifla96

FYI: I had to redo my "wifi radio mod" again after doing it as the blasted Verizon "pay for tethering" came up again.....


----------



## Austinr

With build.prop mod via jbirdvegas's app: http://i63.photobuck.../ScreenShot.png
Without build.prop mod: http://i63.photobuck...houtpropmod.png

These are the results of using speedtest.net's app after running the 3G upload and download unlock. I'm going to add the results without the unlock in a second (right after I run them lol). The wifi is just my apartment's wifi.

These were all ran from my apartment a few blocks from the University of Illinois main quad (Urbana, Il). It seems like 3G is pretty abysmal almost all of the time... I'll get a 4G phone someday.


----------



## kevdliu

3g speed hack and tcp optimize reverts to off after I exit the app. I think the 3g hack is applied because I see a speed increase but doesn't last through reboots


----------



## freddy0872

So ive done the 3G hack manually by adding the txt to build.prop and ive dont the automatic hack thru prop modder... i just now did the RadioComm hack which is in a link on the first page i believe and can be found here http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-global/151722-hacking-tweaking-3g-settings-radio-driver.html and i followed all steps correctly. when i press the STELEM button it goes green and the results from radio comm are successful. i reboot and my speeds are even crappier than before! why is this>? i dont live in the complete sticks or anything. superior 3G coverage here. and i can not get above 500KB now. worse than when i messed with it..... any ideas on what is happening here?


----------



## JBirdVegas

kevdliu said:


> 3g speed hack and tcp optimize reverts to off after I exit the app. I think the 3g hack is applied because I see a speed increase but doesn't last through reboots


Lol ill get back to work thanks


----------



## kevdliu

freddy0872 said:


> So ive done the 3G hack manually by adding the txt to build.prop and ive dont the automatic hack thru prop modder... i just now did the RadioComm hack which is in a link on the first page i believe and can be found here http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-global/151722-hacking-tweaking-3g-settings-radio-driver.html and i followed all steps correctly. when i press the STELEM button it goes green and the results from radio comm are successful. i reboot and my speeds are even crappier than before! why is this>? i dont live in the complete sticks or anything. superior 3G coverage here. and i can not get above 500KB now. worse than when i messed with it..... any ideas on what is happening here?


I got slower speed when I enabled the uncap upload speed hack


----------



## kevdliu

Nvm the 3g speed is still unthrottled after reboots its just that prop modder is not showing it as enabled. Srry


----------



## Kevin108

A huge +1 for PropModder! An unthrottle mod is something I've been missing the last few months. I think the last one I had was for GB 596. With my phone unthrottle, the Speed Test app reports my speeds averaging 1,200k versus 400k when throttled.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ldopa

http://db.tt/WLA0xeie

Latest ver of prop modder (2.3.1 11/1/2011)


----------



## JBirdVegas

ldopa said:


> http://db.tt/WLA0xeie
> 
> Latest ver of prop modder (2.3.1 11/1/2011)


yea I've been working on a new method (slower but should be more accurate) to find the props that seem to get lost when they are on
My refurb d2 crapped out & assurion refurb crapped out so I'm waiting for 3rd refurnb to get here to test

I compiled it and put it online but I can't test till tomorrow when I get yet another refurb


----------



## kevdliu

JBirdVegas said:


> yea I've been working on a new method (slower but should be more accurate) to find the props that seem to get lost when they are on
> My refurb d2 crapped out & assurion refurb crapped out so I'm waiting for 3rd refurnb to get here to test
> 
> I compiled it and put it online but I can't test till tomorrow when I get yet another refurb


Installed it and the bug is fixed


----------



## JBirdVegas

YAY!!!

Now let me know if you find any more bugs, lol, but seriously o_0


----------



## ldopa

It's working much better jbird. The checkboxs now stay checked upon reboot.


----------



## JBirdVegas

glad to hear it guys

this is off topic but I've been doing a lot of research looking for new hacks and mods
and because I love open source I posted my research if anyone is interested
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2804-app-free-propmodder-by-n00bware-updated-11211/page__view__findpost__p__207277


----------



## aceoyame

There is one small issue with the prop modder (at least on MIUI) If you mess with the JIT option you can't renable it. I had to use rootexplorer and manually re-enable it.


----------



## JBirdVegas

aceoyame said:


> There is one small issue with the prop modder (at least on MIUI) If you mess with the JIT option you can't renable it. I had to use rootexplorer and manually re-enable it.


Ill get right on it thanks


----------



## kevdliu

Off topic but should I enable jit? Thanks


----------



## JBirdVegas

kevdliu said:


> Off topic but should I enable jit? Thanks


Some see a performance increase using the JustInTime complier

The problem isn't with jit or enabling it the problem is propmodder detecting if jit is enabled already


----------



## aceoyame

Yeah, without JIT I only got 9 Mflop/s (lower than froyo blur even lol) With it I was getting ~20 Mflop/s


----------



## Reinvented

Hi guys,

So, I have my phone rooted and got the PropModder app to run. In my build.prop file I am noticing duplicate entries as I've checked the TCP stack modifier, and the 3G unthrottle. Anyway I can get rid of them and get back to default without having to SBF back to stock or something? I've also noticed a decrease in my 3G speed when testing over speedtest.net app. It's very erratic, but used to peak at 1.5 down, 800 up. Afterwards it's very low. Usually around 400/200.

I also noticed on the Droidforums link to the same stuff, the values are pretty different. Can someone explain the difference in the two and which would be best to modify it?

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## JBirdVegas

Hack adds I several simular but not the same props to the build.prop all equaling the same value I think 6 or 7.

These values worked the best for me that is why I used them ill entertain ideas on tweaks anytime if you think other values work better let me know


----------



## Reinvented

JBirdVegas said:


> Hack adds I several simular but not the same props to the build.prop all equaling the same value I think 6 or 7.
> 
> These values worked the best for me that is why I used them ill entertain ideas on tweaks anytime if you think other values work better let me know


I looked more through the thread. Someone had mentioned they used max values, although the device(s) cannot reach what was set, but it will still work accordingly.

JBird, is there anyway I can remove duplicate entries from my build.prop file? Or is it okay if I just leave them there?


----------



## JBirdVegas

Leave them once the values are set they are read only till reboot

Try to change them all you like some values are loaded once on boot then given god status till reboot... trust me I've been looking for dynamic usage of screen density and NOT had a lot of luck.


----------



## Keifla96

So what is the radio comm part of this for? If propmodder changes the build.prop which is all that seems to be needed for this hack to work correctly is it safe to say that this need not be done?


----------



## arnshrty

IMO take the time to do the work and go this route http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-global/151722-hacking-tweaking-3g-settings-radio-driver.html. After doing just the first was hitting consistant 1.5-1.6M. After doing both consistant 2-2.2M. And its not hard at all.


----------



## brody30

I've used the propmodder and im hitting 1.5 avg now... i cant complain w/that....big thanks to Jbird...


----------



## arnshrty

abalsor said:


> I've used the propmodder and im hitting 1.5 avg now... i cant complain w/that....big thanks to Jbird...


Should've worded that differently. I definitely wasn't down anybodys work.


----------



## kevdliu

Jit and logcat option still reverts to disabled after app exit before and after reboot. Everything else works awesomely thanks devs


----------



## JBirdVegas

kevdliu said:


> Jit and logcat option still reverts to disabled after app exit before and after reboot. Everything else works awesomely thanks devs


Thanks for the bug report ill fix


----------



## kevdliu

what does nighttime sleep policy do? I have googled it with no results. does it have to do with cpu deep sleep? thanks


----------



## JBirdVegas

Moto property that lowers the phone cpu freqs when the phone is itle @ night and unplugged


----------



## kevdliu

JBirdVegas said:


> Moto property that lowers the phone cpu freqs when the phone is itle @ night and unplugged


Then does it work on aosp roms like miui?


----------



## JBirdVegas

Not sure sorry

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3

What does the TCP stack mod actually do?


----------



## JBirdVegas

tcp stack is a buffer that the network uses

Default in linux is 64kb we are reassigning extra space for the buffer for sending and reciveing data on the network both wifi and 3/4g

Kind of like the sdcard speed hack...

Wikipedia has a good explaination if you still have questions


----------



## CrossoverDOC

So, on MIUI, I just download PropModder, check 3G hack, and reboot? Are there any bugs I should be aware of?


----------



## kevdliu

CrossoverDOC said:


> So, on MIUI, I just download PropModder, check 3G hack, and reboot? Are there any bugs I should be aware of?


Jit and logcat doesn't stick


----------



## CrossoverDOC

kevdliu said:


> Jit and logcat doesn't stick


So what does that mean?


----------



## kevdliu

CrossoverDOC said:


> So what does that mean?


It applies the changes but every time you exit the app it will revert the disabled position even tho the tweaks are applied


----------



## kevdliu

Do u guys think using gpu accleration will save battery?


----------



## BMc08GT

PowerBoost 2.1.0 will include support for D2 and D2G.

Thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2821-mod-powerboost-v20-read-op-pboost-on-freenode/

Link to 2.1.0 changelog: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2821-mod...t-on-freenode/page__view__findpost__p__216604


----------



## arnshrty

BMc08GT said:


> PowerBoost 2.1.0 will include support for D2 and D2G.
> 
> Thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2821-mod-powerboost-v20-read-op-pboost-on-freenode/
> 
> Link to 2.1.0 changelog: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2821-mod-powerboost-v20-read-op-pboost-on-freenode/page__view__findpost__p__216604


Awesome! Just what I was hoping.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BMc08GT

No problem. Can't leave out the d2 and d2g


----------



## skruid

I tried just the radio hack without adding anything to local prop and I defiantly see a speed increase in data but haven't tried a speed test, but I can tell just by download files, there is a more precitant connection and faster


----------



## theskinny

i did the radio hack, added to local.prop and installed propmodder and had significant increase in speed and more stable 3g (live in the middle of nowhere)


----------



## arnshrty

BMc08GT said:


> PowerBoost 2.1.0 will include support for D2 and D2G.
> 
> Thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2821-mod-powerboost-v20-read-op-pboost-on-freenode/
> 
> Link to 2.1.0 changelog: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2821-mod-powerboost-v20-read-op-pboost-on-freenode/page__view__findpost__p__216604


When is the release going to be? I'm getting antsy.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bikedude880

kevdliu said:


> Do u guys think using gpu accleration will save battery?


In terms of sw rendering on the cpu vs using the gpu, yes. As for memory, that's another story (bu we have 512mb)

Sent from my White DROID2 GLOBAL using BlackSpark Alpha v0.0.3


----------



## BMc08GT

arnshrty said:


> When is the release going to be? I'm getting antsy.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


Lol me too. Ive been really busy with class but I'm trying to keep on top of powerboost too. In the process of rewriting the check mods script to make of much more efficient


----------



## BMc08GT

I need someone to send me the recovery.fstab from /system/etc/ to my email [email protected] want tto get this d2/d2g port official


----------



## JBirdVegas

BMc08GT said:


> I need someone to send me the recovery.fstab from /system/etc/ to my email [email protected] want tto get this d2/d2g port official


I sent you both let me know if you need anything else


----------



## ATBense

What is powerboost? It looks like a cpu tweak?


----------



## kevdliu

ATBense said:


> What is powerboost? It looks like a cpu tweak?


it includes build.prop tweaks, sysctl tweaks, sd card and fs tweaks, cron schedules, network tweaks, and the modified conservative governer. I am really looking forward to this!


----------



## arnshrty

kevdliu said:


> it includes build.prop tweaks, sysctl tweaks, sd card and fs tweaks, cron schedules, network tweaks, and the modified conservative governer. I am really looking forward to this!


I'm running cm7 and use my phone quite a bit for various things. I'm getting through the day on a single charge and still have a little bit of battery left using it conservative governor.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kevdliu

arnshrty said:


> I'm running cm7 and use my phone quite a bit for various things. I'm getting through the day on a single charge and still have a little bit of battery left using it conservative governor.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


Is it released already? The thread said its exclusive for dx for a short while


----------



## arnshrty

kevdliu said:


> Is it released already? The thread said its exclusive for dx for a short while


I'm one of the testers for v2.1.0 for the d2g.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kevdliu

arnshrty said:


> I'm one of the testers for v2.1.0 for the d2g.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


 do u have insiders info about the release date? Any problems so far? Thanks


----------



## arnshrty

kevdliu said:


> do u have insiders info about the release date? Any problems so far? Thanks


No not as of yet. I figure it will be once it runs smooth on all devices. Shouldn't be a whole lot longer I wouldn't think, but don't hold me to that.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------

